# Another contest



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Im in. I feel a new photo is in order tho =]
Why not make a Poll at the end so everyone can decide together instead of it just being your sole opinion ? just an idea.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

not to be dising your thread but this is kinda sinceless someone could find a bow on line and put it on here and claim its theirs right correct me if im wrong. also as you said its not how the bow looksukey: its how it shoots.:archer: ill see if i can get mine up i feel ill prob be to late though.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

bi bc also made a good point on that if you do that thanks.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

opps sorry bigbc. forgot the g


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

i think it would be better for everyone to vote anyway. thanks for the idea BIGBC we'll do that.


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

gunner77 said:


> who wants to have another contest? if you do, this is what you have to do. post a picture of your bow, compound, recurve and even self bows. on this thread. i will then pick the winner after we have 15 pics of diffrent bows.the winner of the contest will be based on how good the bow looks. You can only post one picture of your bow and each individual person can only post ONE bow.
> 
> i know having a bow is not all about how it looks but i thought it would be cool to have this contest.



Back when I had my AEP stab on it.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks for the posts so far.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I'll post mine as soon as I get my Extreme rt 1000 sight I just bought off of Archery Talk.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

*contest*

looks like we'll have a few more posts. but i hope we have more so we can reach 15. if we can't reach 15 we all might have to decide on another # but we'll wait and see.


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

I'll get mine up once I get home. Right now I'm on at school...:behindsof


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Here it is.

Bowtech Equalizer
Easton Axis 500
Ripcord Dropaway
Cobra Boomslang
Limbsaver S-Coil Stabilizer


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

heres my 08 Marquis it was my spot shooter and hunter and it does awesome at 3d good all around bow/ set up


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks for the posts.


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

*my target bow*

i'm not the best potographer but this is my best pic of it.


----------



## Jared Les (Jun 22, 2008)

Give me a few weeks to get my Testarossa Captain together. It should be here next week, and the Black Eagle scope in a few also.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I have pics up when I get home.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

ill get some new pics and post them up not sure which bow to choose


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

gunner77 said:


> You can only post one picture of your bow and each individual person can only post ONE bow.


Good to see people are paying attention to the rules :darkbeer:

heres mine -


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Your cable looks pretty frayed by where the tubing for the peep attached on your bow, BIGBC.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

thanks for the ones who have posted their bows so far. i can't wait to see who the winner is.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Here is my AM 35. I don't have the money to get a set of doinkers for it yet. I use this bow for target and for hunting. I might order a set of bone collector limbs this fall, too.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

The pics of my bow are kinda small (taken with my phone). If I can or you want I can post larger pics.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

here is pics of both my bows the gto im entering into the contest








GTO on top conny on bottom


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

N7709K said:


> Your cable looks pretty frayed by where the tubing for the peep attached on your bow, BIGBC.


Yeah, im keeping an eye on it. It looks worse in that pic cause of the flash + glare caused by low lighting.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

yeah you can take another picture if you want but if you can't i understand.:wink:


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

gunner77 said:


> yeah you can take another picture if you want but if you can't i understand.:wink:


:wink:


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

nice stab bigbc where u find it.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

Mach12 said:


> nice stab bigbc where u find it.


They're Merlin TRIAD's - http://www.merlinarcherycentre.co.uk/acatalog/MAC_Triad_Complete_System.html
They're radiculously light, the quick detatch mechanism is great, and the weights are really simple to adjust; just slide them about =]
Makes getting that perfect balance really easy :thumbs_up
Tho im not so sure about the build quality . . . :zip:


----------



## Preci$e$hooter (Oct 7, 2006)

*Mathews Dxt*

Dxt


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

at the end do you guys want to have a poll on all the bows like it origanally
was or do you guys want to have 2 polls? one on hunting bows and one on competition bows. it's ya'lls decision:zip:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'd say one poll since you can only enter one bow.


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

Here a bow I made just a few weeks ago 90 pounds at 28 all bamboo and a blood wood riser backed with glass...




































hope u dont mind all the pics cause one pic can't tell u all the work gose into making bows this is number 43...
Enjoy,
Cody


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

ok we'll just have one poll. thanks for the pictures guys.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

lookin good so far we have a total of 9 entries. :thumbs_up


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey Gunner, you haven't posted any pics of your bow yet.


----------



## thrill_seeker (Feb 2, 2008)

N7709K said:


> Hey Gunner, you haven't posted any pics of your bow yet.


he's just seeing how he can try and bet us all


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

ok here's a pic of my Martin Cheetah 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/picture.php?albumid=3173&pictureid=20170


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Do you all want my bow to be in the contest too? i just posted it because you all wanted my too. :archer:


----------



## 09hoytkatera (Feb 16, 2009)

*Apples to Oranges*



gunner77 said:


> who wants to have another contest? if you do, this is what you have to do. post a picture of your bow, compound, recurve and even self bows. on this thread. i will then pick the winner after we have 15 pics of diffrent bows.the winner of the contest will be based on how good the bow looks. You can only post one picture of your bow and each individual person can only post ONE bow.
> 
> i know having a bow is not all about how it looks but i thought it would be cool to have this contest.


This is like comparing a Pro Street Monte Carlo to a BMW. In my eyes my all Black Katera with all Black accessories and Black FMJ's fletched with Black and Blue vanes looks bad *****. It is a hunting bow, it can't hold a candle to the sweet looking target bows these folks have. I would never knock the target folks but you can't compare looks to their equipment. I'm not trying to be a whiner I'm just saying theses target guys and gals have way sweeter eye candy than us hunting folks. Your contest definately brought out some sweet pics of all kinds of bows for sure.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

i know what your saying but you never now. i saw some hunting bows that really caught my eye.


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

I have an HHA OL-5519 rheostat slider sight with a 4x lens on it now


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

oooooh Jrmy I remember you posted pics of your bow before. Man , that thing is sweet. Good luck to all in this contest!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Maybe there should be a target bow section and a hunting bow section in the end poll.

This one is just for fun though. I can keep sub-3" groups at fifty yards and sub-2" groups at forty.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

09hoytkatera said:


> This is like comparing a Pro Street Monte Carlo to a BMW. In my eyes my all Black Katera with all Black accessories and Black FMJ's fletched with Black and Blue vanes looks bad *****. It is a hunting bow, it can't hold a candle to the sweet looking target bows these folks have. I would never knock the target folks but you can't compare looks to their equipment. I'm not trying to be a whiner I'm just saying theses target guys and gals have way sweeter eye candy than us hunting folks. Your contest definately brought out some sweet pics of all kinds of bows for sure.


The bow you described sounds awesome, i definitely think it would be in with a chance here :thumbs_up



gunner77 said:


> Do you all want my bow to be in the contest too? i just posted it because you all wanted my too


Yeah, if we're all voting then theres no reason you shouldnt submit yours =]


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

that is my 08 bowtech General in use in CO Elk hunting


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

i have 2 questions 

1. should we have a hunting section in the poll and a competition section in the poll? 


2. and N7709k do you want your bow to be in the contest?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

gunner77 said:


> 2. and N7709k do you want your bow to be in the contest?


If we have a hunting section sure. I have had to set that one up for my main bow since my hoyt is out of commission (the rest is having problems that I can't fix).


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

thats one for two sections any others


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

What do you think about two sections BIGBC?


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's my '07 Hoyt Vulcan AP Blackout:


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

i guess we'll have two polls one hunting and one competition since it would be unfair if we just had one poll. if that's okay?


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

we have a total of 13 entries! :dancing: if you want to post your bow nows the time.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

gunner77 said:


> What do you think about two sections BIGBC?


Sorry man, I wasnt near a computer yesterday. out chilling in the sun; making the most of it while its here lol.
Yeah I dont mind, If others want seperate sections then go for it :thumbs_up


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

gobblercrazy said:


> Here it is.
> 
> Bowtech Equalizer
> Easton Axis 500
> ...


Hey, I used to have a Cobra Boomslang sight until I bought my Extreme sight, one reason was because I wanted 5 pins and another reason is because I wanted the smaller pins, the .019's.


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

Here is some of the toys in my shop (aka my bedroom).


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

bowboy0 said:


> Here is some of the toys in my shop (aka my bedroom).


Thats a pretty wicked collection, are they all yours ?
Are you just sharing or do you want to submit one of them to the contest ?


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

BIGBC said:


> Thats a pretty wicked collection, are they all yours ?
> Are you just sharing or do you want to submit one of them to the contest ?


Yes those are all mine I got a few more somewere... Here is pictures of the rest of my shop. (Dont mind the mess I am trying to get ready to leave for GA)


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

bowboy0 said:


> Yes those are all mine I got a few more somewere... Here is pictures of the rest of my shop. (Dont mind the mess I am trying to get ready to leave for GA)


:greenwithenvy:


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> Hey, I used to have a Cobra Boomslang sight until I bought my Extreme sight, one reason was because I wanted 5 pins and another reason is because I wanted the smaller pins, the .019's.


Thats funny, because I used to have a Extreme RT900 i think? and then ended up buying then Boomslang! It was between that or the toxonics. And I haven't really noticed the pin difference, until you pointed it out. At that was one thing I was looking for...blew that...:doh:


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

just one more entry and we can have a poll.


----------



## teabags (Apr 18, 2009)

Here's my Elite Archery, Extreme Extra Large
With:
Trophie Taker rest,
SOMA Stabilizers
Easton Navigator
Axcle Sight
Speciality Archery scope


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

ok we have a total of 15 entries i'll post the poll later.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

the poll will be under Poll for "another contest"


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

Jake, thats a nice lookin shop! theres more stuff than me and my dad's stuff combined! btw, I like the DC sticker!


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

wow this turned out really good now the hard part which is the best:mg:


----------

